# facet joint pain?



## oldgreyandslow (4 May 2011)

Anyone suggestions to alleviate it? I go to an osteopath regularly for back maintenance as he has diagnosed facet joint problems, when I get an attack the lower back muscle spasms and I lean to the right, usually a trip to the oseto sorts it out but I try to fix it myself if it goes between visits. not particularly succesfully in most cases.

I'm trying to work out what kicked this one in, probably ramped up the mileage a bit too much too soon, maybe pushed too high a gear, did a longer walk than usual, all possible factors. But this time it's not as acute as usual so I'm stretching, twisting etc and generally being as active as possible. Dr Google has helped a bit.

Any other sufferers on here with a suggestion or two? Or better still any tips on how to avoid an occurence and still get the miles in!


----------



## pig on a bike (5 May 2011)

Tell me about it,gets me totaly pissed off,If it is bending you to one side just try to bend the other way and hold it for a min relax and do it agaian,but if it causes sharp pain stop and do it abit slower.I find but the best thing that helps me is i sit in a bath of cold water after riding covering the lower back for 15 min,But it does go away in time and stays away for mounths but can come back with out any cause. You can get facet joint injections never had one so dont know how good thay are.I go to a psyio helps a lot.If you find anything else that helps please flag it up.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (5 May 2011)

Try these

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/back/lowback/facet_joints/back_exercises.php


----------

